# Spoonerisms



## Rob (Jan 18, 2015)

Named after the Rev William Spooner of New College, Oxford, who was prone to mixing up parts of words with, sometimes, hilarious results. Probably his most famous 'slip of the tongue', when asked to toast the Queen (Victoria) came out with, "Three cheers for the queer old dean"

Any examples you'd like to share?


----------



## Josiah (Jan 18, 2015)

*Don't sweat the petty things and don't pet the sweaty things*


----------



## Rob (Jan 19, 2015)

Rev Spooner, when commenting on cycle maintenance, was said to have stated that he appreciated a "well boiled icicle"


----------



## oakapple (Jan 19, 2015)

I have always suspected that the Rev Spooner was pretty well oiled himself a lot of the time.Too many trips to the buttery?


----------

